# 40 Feet deep on an Outlander



## Bootlegger

:rockn: :greatgooglymoogly:


----------



## swampthing

holy crap! that's the best fishin vidoe ever, I gotta git me a Can am lure.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^lol, wonder if they got it running


----------



## meangreen360

Holy shiz nit!! How the hell it get there in the first place?


----------



## bruteforce504

lol i live close to the mississippi river and i would never try riding in the river lol. thats just stupid. :nutkick:. i do wonder if they got it running again though


----------



## filthyredneck

meangreen360 said:


> Holy shiz nit!! How the hell it get there in the first place?


Thats exactly what I was wondering... I saw a guy take a polaris across the San Jac river in Crosby one time, but he had an aluminum boat right beside him to help him balance while his bike was basically just floating, CHEATER! I cant figure out how the hell you'd get a can ham out 40 ft deep, guess the current sucked him out after he got a little too deep.


----------



## walker

read the story on highlifter . was riding on a sunkin sand bar about 5 ft deep and hit a wash out that went to 50 ft deep .. wouldn't see me riding in the mississippi river .. just sayin


----------



## bayou_boy_22

We ride the banks of the ms but would never go passed the hard gound for that reason. that is just crazy.


----------



## Bootlegger

walker said:


> read the story on highlifter . was riding on a sunkin sand bar about 5 ft deep and hit a wash out that went to 50 ft deep .. wouldn't see me riding in the mississippi river .. just sayin


Yep...thats what happen...I am not riding it either..


----------



## Rack High

These things are FOUR WHEELERS....not BOATS!! That's insane to try and traverse that much water!


----------



## bruterider27

And who would take a can am of all things in the ms river and take the chance


----------



## jbadon

:haha: they would


----------



## bruterider27

I guess so haha I love my brute to much to chance that


----------



## jbadon

way to much time and money put into a nice machine like that to risk but some ppl have alot of time and money i guess hahah


----------



## bruterider27

Yeah I guess so I'm not one of thos people


----------



## bigblackbrute

i work on the ms river for a living and its a very dangerous place has way to strong of a current and undercurrents to be in the water on anythig bt a boat. he lucky that he wasnt dragged down wit it. ther r people that fall in all the time wit life jackets on and r never found so u wnt ever catch me in it.


----------



## drtj

the bike wasnt snorkeled either


----------



## Polaris425

Wow!


----------



## Bootlegger

drtj said:


> the bike wasnt snorkeled either


At 2:07 when they pulled it up it looked like it had them but then at then end they were gone. :thinking: :snork:


----------



## MUDDIE49

That chit is crazy....shame the quad had to be ruined.....10,000 down the drain...Muddie49


----------



## seth5208

when i watched that video what i thought would of been funny if someone would have been watching them from a distance and saw what happened then went back after they left and got the can am before they had a chance to get it out lol


----------



## Big D

You know you're one with your machine if you can find it that deep in water that murky.


----------



## GWNBrute

wow!


----------



## guimond47

they did get it running for a bit then shortly after that the engine locked up. it says it on youtube video info! its sick stuff to see tho
IMA DOO THAT WITH MY BRUTE. WITH BRUTE FORCE POWER , I CAN ACOMPLISH ANYTHING LMAO JKJK


----------



## Eight

Yeah its crazy they were able to find it after it was under for a couple days.


----------



## rowdy-outty

What a shame, the thought of that happening to my bike would make me sick! Wont catch me in the Mississippi!


----------



## 650Brute

For Sale: Can Am Outlander, slight water damage......

WoW..


----------



## joemel

all fluids just changed lmfao:greatgooglymoogly:


----------

